#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  CDEGS - 2k FULL FREE FOR ALL

## fx007

Hi guys, 
Finally, we have CDEGS full 2k version: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-----: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]            the password:k8t4
Enjoy


Also, beware of a chinese dongle site        rkdog.com

They will make you think they have CDEGS real thing, and sell a fake dongle for 0.  Once they send, they will ask for more couple hundreds... Its just  a trick.  Don't fall on it !!! BEWARE !!! This guy has only 2k version (Above). 


Also, his software on baidu is full of VIRUSES!!!  Do not download (dont blame me after for not telling you in advance LOL)

EnjoySee More: CDEGS - 2k FULL FREE FOR ALL

----------


## atoyo

Muchas gracias

----------


## mertseger

fx 007

How to download this file if you select usual downlad it wont download this month, i cant download with recomended transfrer, you have to sign in will some kind of mobile number, i dont have chinese phone.

----------


## mertseger

where is delete button?

----------


## detonator

thanks for sharing

----------


## whiteron

Dear. fx007
Thanks so much.
install guide, please

----------


## manuel_cv

Install guide, all credits to fx007.

For Windows XP:
1) Start installation; choose professional version. Sometimes the installation don`t start, just change the date to year 2000, close your session, start again an run the inst. 
2) Install the driver, as it suggest. Sometimes the installation of the sentinel drive have an error, just put the installation files on C:\ (with a short address).
3) Restart, as requested.
4) Start installation, it might not want to go through standalone, so choose the client-server version. Sometimes an error of missing files appears. In my case the missing file was Downtvdd.dll. You can get it from here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
5) Copy all the files from ----- dir to cdegs2k dir.  Copy sc32w.dll to c:/windows/system32 dir.
6) Set time to : year 2000
7) Start CDEGS. 

On Win 7 x32:
On step 7) Start CDEGS, Win 7 will say that some files are missing from the c:/windows/system32/drivers directory. You need to find those missing files and extract there. Files are: DOWNTVDD.DLL; VSAUTHD.VXD; DS1410d.SYS

On Win x64:
1) Install WinXP as Virtual Box, use VMWare version 7 or higher, on your Win7 x64 (or Win 8 should work just as fine)
2) Install cdegs
3) Change date, apply cr.. , all like the other steps for previous Win version.

Hope it help!

----------


## moon619

I am facing error "SENTTEMP.SYS missing" while installing the setup file...
Can any body inform me that how to resolve the issue???

----------


## moon619

I am facing error "SENTTEMP.SYS missing" while installing the setup file...
Can any body inform me that how to resolve the issue???

----------


## nitinatp

Have you tired using fcdist. Does it work.

----------


## moon619

what is fcdist..kindly explain

----------


## nitinatp

It is one of the modules in CDEGS...have you installed it ???

----------


## engexpert

Hi it seems that file that was posted to  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


was removed. I am not sure if that is the ----- that is required. In the case it is, can someone please upload it again.  That would be highly appreciated. Thank you very much.See More: CDEGS - 2k FULL FREE FOR ALL

----------


## engexpert

Hi it seems that file that was posted to  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
was removed. I am not sure if that is the ----- that is required. In the case it is, can someone please upload it again.  That would be highly appreciated. Thank you very much.

----------


## manuel_cv

> Hi it seems that file that was posted to  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> was removed. I am not sure if that is the ----- that is required. In the case it is, can someone please upload it again.  That would be highly appreciated. Thank you very much.



Here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engexpert

Thank you. I downloaded it. Will let you know if I am able to install it. Thanks once again.

----------


## engexpert

Hi,

It seems that the program works. However, my AVG alerts me that sc32w.dll that is found in the ----- folder is infected by a Henri virus. Can you please let me know if anyone else has the same problem. Basically, file can not be used in the current form. Does anyone has clean files that are not infected by viruses. 

Thanks!

----------


## fx007

all modules work, tried

----------


## Joule

Dear Fx007

I can't to install the CDEGS, because I don't run the program please inform.

----------


## HALLEL

> Here
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear manuel_cv

If I am not mistaken, the link is down. Could you please reupload the --------?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## manuel_cv

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PASS: shareMOFO

Cheers

----------


## Joule

Dear Mr Manuel

Thanks for your great aportation in this site, could you please inform us how to make install the files or the files are the c.r.a.c.k.
Please explain the procedure.

Thanks and Best Regards

----------


## Joule

Dear Mr Manuel

Thanks for your great aportation in this site, could you please inform us how to make install the files or the files are the c.r.a.c.k.
Please explain the procedure.

Thanks and Best Regards

----------


## manuel_cv

... Check the first page.

----------


## Joule

Thanks for your help Mr Manuel



I installed successfull the CDEGS in Windows 7, you are great master, big thanks.See More: CDEGS - 2k FULL FREE FOR ALL

----------


## Joule

Thanks for your help Mr Manuel

I installed successfull the CDEGS in Windows 7, you are great master, big thanks.

----------


## HALLEL

Manuel and fx007 rock. Thank you guys for your contributions. 

A little something I found while searching
This link is the medical assistance for N / E /  P / L / A / N 551 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
No installation files unfortunately.

----------


## manuel_cv

> Manuel and fx007 rock. Thank you guys for your contributions. 
> 
> A little something I found while searching
> This link is the medical assistance for N / E /  P / L / A / N 551 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should create a new post with this info, so more people can help.

----------


## user82

> Hi guys, 
> Finally, we have CDEGS full 2k version....
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> Enjoy



fx007 thank you for your effort. Can you upload part2(.../s/1xfEQf) again please as link no longer available.

Thank you

----------


## crno1

Is there a possibility to reupload the file??

----------


## mehdiraghvash

hi every body
i'm trying to download this software from inserted link in above post but it seems the link on 4shared site in invalid and i can't see download link, can any body help me?

----------


## EngOmar

Hi all,

Does anyone please still have a copy of the CDEGS software? none of the links is working.

Thank you.

----------


## cadguy

Now time for CDEGS 15.4

----------


## mukhriz

> Now time for CDEGS 15.4



welcome back

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## EngOmar

I have a demo version of the SES software (CDEGS)15.4 but as it is a demo version none of the models runs  and it does not show any results. Does anyone have a valid full copy of the SES software please or the SESEnviroPlus software?

Thank you. :Peaceful:

----------


## osmargm1202

Dear Manuel*

The link is down again* could u please upload it again so we can have this wonderful software.

----------


## hatashita

HAHA old program (2000????????? 17 year!!! HAHA) find is public internet pan.baidu! meybe surgearest gives old garbage you give office 98 exchange! HAHA

himelsten = gilbertomejiac (fake users dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA

i SMART!


Any gives ETAP 18* PF 2017* CDEGS 15.8* EASYPOWER 10.0* PSSE 35.0 others lasted installer? I crak* you get!
Not fake users* fuckoff!See More: CDEGS - 2k FULL FREE FOR ALL

----------


## mukhriz

You moron...there is no etap 18 and easypower 10

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

that user is filling all the post and topics of this section with spam messages; is not comunicating nothing; no ideas. only crap. coping and pasting the same mesage at all sections with not comprensible grammar* only vulgar language and behavior it's comprensible. 

At least he upload a link for something to contribuite to the comunity; but it's upsetting all kind of users. and he expects to recive something from other users. ???

----------


## mukhriz

> that user is filling all the post and topics of this section with spam messages; is not comunicating nothing; no ideas. only crap. coping and pasting the same mesage at all sections with not comprensible grammar* only vulgar language and behavior it's comprensible. 
> 
> At least he upload a link for something to contribuite to the comunity; but it's upsetting all kind of users. and he expects to recive something from other users.



I Smart....lol...hatashita sounds like Saftware* Slow* 

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## hatashita

himelsten = gilbertomejiac (fake users dvd sell 5$ bad p*atch not good programs share)* surgerested (fake* idiot racist* old program share not utilize* hehe only know)* mukhiz (begerd* never gives shared* pasts posts) yours topic only is: gives me gives me* what topics? userful information? never gives* only asks programs HAHA
Only your topis is: PLEASE* PLEASE GIVE GIVE and sell 5$ dvd and fake old program not utilized HAHA

i SMART!
Any gives ETAP 18* PF 2017* CDEGS 15.8* EASYPOWER 10.0* PSSE 35.0 others lasted installer? I crak* you get!
Not fake users* fuckoff!

----------


## JP5000

Very interested in software but struggling with links noob alert ! p.s. have lots to give forum not here to take only !!

----------


## hatashita

this program very old (17 year) meybe surgerested or himelsten = gilbertomejiac gives OLD* FAKE!! i now crak 15.6!
i SMART!

----------


## JP5000

sounds very good :-) one day I hopefully be smart also !

----------


## mukhriz

I smart

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## krep22

Hello,
Can anybody upload the ******** and missing dlls for CDEGS - 2k FULL,
since all of them are unavailable curently? In CDEGS archive I downloaded from baidu
is some mess instead of ********.
Thanks

----------


## esy

Hi guys the cedeg software is removed of download link and i would be appreciated if anybody could be help me for cedeg software and share it.

----------


## Yusri BJJ

Hiii.. Need help.. anybody could share again the CDEGS Software CR*** Link again? If got ATP-emtp also nice..

TQ

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: CDEGS - 2k FULL FREE FOR ALL

----------


## himmelstern

> Hiii.. Need help.. anybody could share again the CDEGS Software CR*** Link again? If got ATP-emtp also nice..
> 
> TQ



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

> Hiii.. Need help.. anybody could share again the CDEGS Software CR*** Link again? If got ATP-emtp also nice..
> 
> TQ



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rohitsehgal

Hi manuel_cv

The files under link "http://pan.baidu.com/s/1xfEQf" are missing. I understand that you have further shared these in 4shared links however these links are also missing. can you please share a copy. I have installed the software but i believe files under these links are required to run the software.
Thanks in advance for you help.

----------


## jackperio

please give me link download cdegs

----------


## racasaea

Hi, I have to do a grounding calculation in the frequency domain. Where could I download the CDEGS, the GSA_FD or the HIFREQ?

----------


## cadguy

I don't think any free link is available.

----------


## eliasluisito

Pueden subir nuevamente el link de CDEGS por favor me urge conseguir este sofwtare les agradezco de antemano la colaboración brindada

----------


## manuel_cv

Hello my friends!

Long time... Updated links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

All files in shared folder, readme for install instructions.

We need newer version of this software... Anyone? Please shared... I downloaded v 14.0 posted by himmelstern. I will try and reply!

Thanks.

----------


## manuel_cv

pass: fuckthesystem1312

----------


## manuel_cv

Thanks for sharing my friend! More info on this one? Med available?

----------


## Carlos Magnus

Hello manuel_cv



Do you have a current CDEGS download link?See More: CDEGS - 2k FULL FREE FOR ALL

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## asrar

Can you please share v 14.0 ? Thanks

----------


## manuel_cv

Hello my friends.

This is an old version of CDEGS (2000) hope it work for you:

pass: fuckthesystem1312

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fth_bzt

Hello to evryone and thank for sharing manuel_cv. But i need newer versions for CDEGS software. Is there anyone to share CDEGS new version. Thanks for  your intrest.

----------


## juanitototatola

Is there anyone that have CDEGS V14 to share.!! Thanks for all.

----------


## juanitototatola

Can you please share v 14.0 ? Thanks

----------


## user82

only version 2k seem easy access

----------


## hentrum

> only version 2k seem easy access



Can you install this on window 10 ?

----------


## user82

> Can you install this on window 10 ?



not know windows 10 but windows xp (vm) will works

----------


## juanitototatola

Come on friends. Who can to share CDEGS v14.? Come on. I need very urgent such software.

----------


## ing.gutierrez

> not know windows 10 but windows xp (vm) will works



Could you tell me how to install it? I have had problems with the sentinel driver or something similar. Thanks in advance

See More: CDEGS - 2k FULL FREE FOR ALL

----------


## himmelstern



----------


## luisfebresq

Hi Dears! Can any anyone re-upload the files of the CEDGS 2k? Thanks in advance!

----------


## luisfebresq

Hi Dear! Could you please re-upload the link of the CDEGS 2000?

----------


## luisfebresq

> Hello my friends.
> 
> This is an old version of CDEGS (2000) hope it work for you:
> 
> pass: fuckthesystem1312
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Hi Manuel!!! I hope you're very well. Could you please re-upload the old version (2000)?

----------


## luisfebresq

> not know windows 10 but windows xp (vm) will works



Could you please share the old version? (2000)

----------


## karthikeyanvkk

Hi Manuel!!! I hope you're very well. Could you please re-upload the old version (2000)?

----------

